# Renewal of car license



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

My plates are from AD (as my VISA is) . I have been living in Dubai. How exactly does the renewal process work in my case? 

Does anybody know ?

Cheers,
R


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Just go over to the registration renewal place in Al Barsha. You'll have to bring passport and visa copy, as well as your current registration and your new insurance confirmation letter. It is pretty easy. 

Be warned though, I've heard the Dubai registration center requires you to have a triangle in your car and that you tires be in really good condition. Make sure you have a triangle (borrow one - don't buy an expensive one onsite) and hope for the best with the tires.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Not sure of the AD process. I live in AD now and have an AD visa yet I've managed to keep my car dxb registered. The place in barsha just asked for my passport/visa copy and made no issue that it was an AD visa. Saved me the grief of exporting my car to AD although I suspect I'm doing something wrong...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks a bunch folks. Do you have the address in Barsha?


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Behind Dubai Courts and Police traffic deprtment, i think it is just next to a petrol station.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

You see MOE (Mall of Emirates), to the right of it you see Al Barsha Licensing Dept. That is where you need to go, Hoss.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I ended up going to Deira licensing center since it was only 4KM away from my place . There is actually three places where you can go in Dubai to renew your vehicle registration (from other Emirates). Barsha, deira licensing center in al twar and the other one I just forgot!!!! Deira licensing center did not ask for the triangle.


----------

